# Using a Rational 5 Senses Combi for potato salad



## dgodinez (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello,

After many many years of boiling potatoes for my potato salad, I am going to try and make things simpler and use the Rational combi oven.

This is the best I can find online and please let me know if you feel different or what has worked for you.

Perforated steam pan, dice into 1 cm cubes. Use steam function 212F/100C and 12 minutes. Everything I see has pretty much the same steps but the time has been different. 

Any help will be appreciated.

DG


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Great idea. Should work fine. We steam diced potatoes every day where I work. If 12 minutes isn't enough, keep steaming. A little trial and error to understand how your equipment does the job.


----------



## Chef Navy (Aug 19, 2019)

dgodinez said:


> Hello,
> 
> After many many years of boiling potatoes for my potato salad, I am going to try and make things simpler and use the Rational combi oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chef Navy (Aug 19, 2019)

We probe and bury it under a mound of potatoes and steam. However, I still prefer cooking them in a pot of water. The potatoes do not retain as much starch that way.


----------



## dgodinez (Nov 3, 2021)

Just an update. I did the potatoes the way the instructions stated. I put in three hotel pans and two of them came out perfectly cooked and the third one was not quite cooked. Unfortunately I did not try all 3 pans, huge rookie mistake. Also, as I mentioned they were perfectly cooked but not to my liking for the way that I make potato salad, I like a little more mush to them, somewhere between potato squares and mashed. Lessons learned, stick to what has always worked for me and boil them.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Many years of cooking with steam I've found that every machine is different. No 2 cook the potatoes the same. To that end, whatever machine you buy has to be gotten used to through trial and error.
Instructions are merely guidelines, but experience is what works best.


----------

